# Litchfield P&S beach blast 10th



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wanted to get a head count and get some times together. I will be there crack of dawn Sat am and will be there damn near all day.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

im in.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Won't make 95% sure, but I'm up for fishing whenever I make it down, possibly the weekend after. Don't wait on me though. Hopefully I'll be in school down there next year.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Skink posted it would be better next Saturday! The 17th. To Me I don't Care What day it is. I'm in the uds everyday!


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm on it, can't do the 17th.
Where in litchfield ?
Never fished there ? 
Road? access?


----------



## Bluefish108 (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe im game for this, just need a when and where and how to get there


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds Good to Me. This Saturday it is! Where & When:fishing:


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

is this gonna be pier or surf?... if surf, I'd assume a license is required... can this be gotten on line or will I need to stop somewhere?... what's a 5 or 10 day license run down there?...


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun, count me in as a strong possible. As for a place to meet, in front of the Litchfield Hotel (turn left at the Eagle's from 17) has adequate public parking.... just a suggestion. Volfan, check your PM's.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> is this gonna be pier or surf?... if surf, I'd assume a license is required... can this be gotten on line or will I need to stop somewhere?... what's a 5 or 10 day license run down there?...


yeah, we are going to be surf fishing. you do need a licenses and it can be purchased online from the scdnr website. its 3 dollars extra though. wal mart sells them, too, if you can make it by there.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Litchfield and where to go*

I am planning on riding in early Sat am. Should be there by 6 am. If coming from north of Litchfield come down past Hunnington BEach State Park and about 2 miles later take a left a the first light you come to (sign North Litchfield) go to the dead end and take a left Public access about 50 yeards on right just past condo towers. I will be there at daylight and fish for a good while Saturday. If coming from the south of Litchfield come through litchfield community and right as you are leaving it (BI_LO) on left there will be a sign for North Litchfield. Takwe that go to dead end and take left ...public access on right just past condo's. Sorry for all the link as cheese mentioned this just got a bit confusing. Look forward to seeing all there


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Copy,
Not sure what time yet?
But will be there.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

ok so how will we know where we're meeting up?... is someone gonna be flying a flag? a sign? will the meeting place be within walking distance of the parking lot?... will I need the beach cart?...


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> ... will I need the beach cart?...


im bringing my beach cart. but im a lazy fisherman.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow that section of the beach will be a dead zone for months to come after all of you surf masters purge it of everything that swims. Have a great time. I dont arrive until the pm of 11th so I will read about the outcome in the crime log of the local paper.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

c0ch3s3 said:


> im bringing my beach cart. but im a lazy fisherman.



ok so I take it where we're meeting up is within walking distance of the parking lot...

so if I roll up in there at 10:00 am how am I gonna know who's who?...


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Took a ride to Surf Side Pier today to say Hi to Skink. Didn't fish because it was my Anniversary & momma & I were going to go out shopping & dinner.
Steve ( Skink ) said he would make it down to Litchfiled sometime in the afternoon. He has to work in the morning. Nice meeting you by the way & will get out when you have a day off....Ron


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll be the one with a red cooler and perky man-breasts!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

well shoot...  got unexpected company in this evening, they'll be here through the weekend... guess I'll have to meet up with ya'll some other time...  and I was so looking forward to coming down...


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

*You can't miss us*

Walk down access and you WILL see us. A couple of carts. coolers and I will have UT vols chair. Be hard to miss 6 -8 poles.:fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant get there until about 3:30 pm I hope someone will still be there


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a few things to do in the AM should be there somewhere around Noon!


----------



## scnative (Aug 22, 2009)

Crap, gonna miss this by one week. I will be at Pawley's the following weekend. Yall have a blast!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

well, rees and i were there from about 8am until 2pm. was pretty windy, current was kinda strong. caught some fish though. a few small blues and whiting, and a puppy. rees said he did real good yesterday evening. 
we didnt see anyone else from the site while we were out there. 
pleasure fishing with you again rees. see you next time.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> well, rees and i were there from about 8am until 2pm. was pretty windy, current was kinda strong. caught some fish though. a few small blues and whiting, and a puppy. rees said he did real good yesterday evening.
> we didnt see anyone else from the site while we were out there.
> pleasure fishing with you again rees. see you next time.


Flytyingguy got there at about 2....must have just missed y'all. He called me and said he couldnt find y'all so I went home


Oh well!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

c0ch3s3 said:


> well, rees and i were there from about 8am until 2pm. was pretty windy, current was kinda strong. caught some fish though. a few small blues and whiting, and a puppy. rees said he did real good yesterday evening.
> we didnt see anyone else from the site while we were out there.
> pleasure fishing with you again rees. see you next time.


Got there at light, setup and had three blues.
No one around, went back to the garden.
Stayed there a couple hours.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I walked out onto the porch this morning at sunup to have my coffee and I watched a king sky baits three times just north of the pier. It was just too tempting, I ended up on the pier. :redface:

Evan


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

The Skink said:


> Flytyingguy got there at about 2....must have just missed y'all. He called me and said he couldnt find y'all so I went home


I figured something like that would happen. sorry we missed you ron, and you too capt. mark.


----------

